# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى الكمبيوتر والإنترنت >  >  برنامج مميز للكاميرا

## bawsel

*البرنامج يقوم بإضافة تأثيرات مميزة على الصور التي تظهر في الكاميرا ويجعل المحادثة طريفة ومسلية وفيها عدة أشكال*
*ومن مزايا هذا البرنامج :*
*1. العمل مع برنامجي MSN و Yahoo Massenger*
*2. إمكانية إضافة إطار للصور*
*3. كتابة التعليقات*

*للحصول عليه من الموقع* *www.playwebcam.com*
*اسم البرنامج Funwebcam*

----------

